# Thảo luận chung về máy CNC > Máy cắt Plasma, Oxy-Gas CNC >  Bể cắt nước cho Plasma có quan trọng ?

## mr.trinhly

Khi hỏi đến câu này thì mọi người ai cũng bảo cắt Plasma nên có bể cắt nước. Tuy nhiên để trả lời đầy đủ cho vấn đề này thì chưa ai tổng hợp. Vậy mình xin phép được đưa ra để mọi người cũng thảo luận. Về tác dụng bể cắt nước mình thấy như sau:
1. Làm giảm khói bụi khi cắt -->> đảm bảo an toàn lao động.
2. Với vật liệu mỏng thì vật liệu khi cắt được làm mát ngay. Ít làm biến dạng vật liệu.
3. Với vật liệu dày ?? Lúc này, bể nước không chỉ giải quyết vấn đề 1&2 mà quan trọng hơn là khi cắt vật liệu dày, dòng điện cao sinh ra nhiệt cắt cao. Tốc độ cắt chậm mà nhiệt độ của phôi cao nên làm nóng béc cắt hơn bình thường. Vậy lúc này nước có tác dụng ngăn nhiệt từ phôi đến mỏ cắt làm tăng tuổi thọ của béc cắt. Vốn dĩ ở một số nguồn chị na có dòng cao ( 300-400) được trang bị mỏ cắt giải nhiệt nước cũng là lý do này.
Túm lại, bể cắt nứoc rất quan trọng khi cắt Plasma.

----------

Luyến, Tuanlm, Tuấn

----------


## Tuấn

Vụ này hay quá. Em đang chế cái bể 1,5x3m mà chưa biết mấy cái xương ngoằn ngèo nó dư lào. Cụ nào bày em với

----------


## CKD

Vụ bể nước, xin bổ xung vài vấn đề.
Ngoài giảm khói bụi, tăng chất lượng... thì nước còn giúp giảm ồn, nhất là loại phôi & đầu cắt ngập trong nước.

Bể nước thường thấy có mực nước dưới phôi cắt, tức là thông thường nước không chạm được vào phôi. Tác dụng làm giảm khói bụi, kim loại nóng chảy do luồng plasma tốc độ cao phát sinh rất nhiều khói & bụi kim loại. Nhờ lớp nước bên dưới hấp thụ sẽ giảm được rất nhiều. Với dạng này thì khã năng làm nguội phôi kém.

Loại phôi chìm trong nước luôn thì ít thấy DIY áp dụng vì nó có thể phải đối mặt với nhiều vấn đề khác.
- một số phương pháp dò cao độ phôi sẽ làm việc không chính xác khi gặp nước.
- một số đầu cắt không chống nước được, nước có thể ngấm vào điện cực, gây khó khăn cho quá trình phát pilot arc, dù trước khi cắt đã mở khí nén tống nước ra.
- chìm trong nước nên một số trường hợp phôi cắt nhỏ bị lật lên có thể chạm vào đầu cắt gây nguy hại. Mặt khác chìm trong nước gây khó khăn cho quá trình lắp (gá) phôi, có thể gây nguy hiểm cho người thao tác (điện giật), nên thường là sẽ có cơ cấu chủ động, nâng hạ mực nước chủ động (tức chỉ nhúng chìm phôi khi cắt), làm phức tạp hơn cho hệ thống.
Nhưng phôi chìm nó mang lại nhiều ưu điểm hơn như làm nguội phôi cắt nhanh. Vết cắt chất lượng hơn...

Việc đầu cắt giải nhiệt nước & đầu cắt có áo nước là 2 loại khác nhau, có loại vừa có áo nước, vừa được giải nhiệt nước.
- Đầu cắt giải nhiệt nước thường thấy ở những đầu cắt dòng lớn (>200A), một số vẫn có ở dòng nhỏ hơn. Đặt biệt là những đầu có chu kỳ làm việc 100%. Nước giải nhiệt là loại đặt biệt, được xử lý hoàn toàn cách điện (thường là nước cất được hòa trộn với dung môi ion).
- Đầu cắt áo nước là bên ngoài đầu cắt, có cơ cấu phun áo nước bao quanh vùng cắt (nhưng trong đầu cắt không có nước). Thường thấy ở máy china, giúp giảm khói bụi và làm nguội nhanh phôi cắt. Cái này anh em DIY có thể dễ dàng chế tạo, nước được phun ra khi hình thành plasma & ngắt khi tắt plasma, một số phun liên tục trong suốt quá trình mở máy.

Ngoài ra để giảm khói bụi còn có hệ thống hút khí cưởng bức, cách này rất hiệu quả nhưng phát sinh chi phí vận hành.

----------

Luyến, mr.trinhly, Tuấn

----------


## CKD

underwater với mức nước có thể nâng hạ theo nhu cầu

----------

kametoco, Tuấn

----------


## mr.trinhly

> Vụ này hay quá. Em đang chế cái bể 1,5x3m mà chưa biết mấy cái xương ngoằn ngèo nó dư lào. Cụ nào bày em với


Theo Em thì cụ cắt các thanh đỡ cao khoảng 80-100 bằng tôn 5.  Đỉnh nhọn có R10. Thành bể tạo rãnh U để lắp các thanh này vào cho dễ dàng thay thế sau này. Các thanh uốn cong được thì tốt vì tránh trùng  mạch cắt thẳng.

----------

Tuấn

----------


## mr.trinhly

> underwater với mức nước có thể nâng hạ theo nhu cầu


Bể này họ nâng hạ nước bằng túi khí đúng không bác. Bơm khí sẽ có lưu  lượng và tốc độ nhanh hơn nuớc trong điều kiện này.

----------

Tuấn

----------


## Tuấn

Ui rứt là củm ơn các sư huynh, em đang ngồi tính tính công suất con bơm nước sao cho 1 phút nó bơm được nửa khối nước, hóa ra nó dùng khí nén ủn nước. Thảo lào nhanh thía  :Smile:  nhìn cực ngầu.

Để em chế cái bể như thế này khè lão Gamo cái coi  :Smile: 

À mà cái thanh cong cong nó không chạm đáy bể hả các cụ ? mặt tiếp xúc với vật liệu có R 10 thì gia công như thế nào cho nhanh đựoc ạ ? 
Có cần làm răng như bọn này không ạ ?

----------


## mr.trinhly

> Ui rứt là củm ơn các sư huynh, em đang ngồi tính tính công suất con bơm nước sao cho 1 phút nó bơm được nửa khối nước, hóa ra nó dùng khí nén ủn nước. Thảo lào nhanh thía  nhìn cực ngầu.
> 
> Để em chế cái bể như thế này khè lão Gamo cái coi 
> 
> À mà cái thanh cong cong nó không chạm đáy bể hả các cụ ? mặt tiếp xúc với vật liệu có R 10 thì gia công như thế nào cho nhanh đựoc ạ ? 
> Có cần làm răng như bọn này không ạ ?


Thanh cong k chạm đáy đâu cụ. Làm răng nhọn e sợ cắt vào phát mất đầu luôn., đỡ  nguy  hiểm nữa. Cụ cắt trên máy Plasma ấy. Ban đầu kiếm cái j kê tấm tôn lên.  Cắt Ok nha cụ

----------

Tuấn

----------


## Mr.L

em làm theo kiểu này, khi xỉ dính nhiều quá em móc ra khều khều vài phát là nó sạch trở lại ^^

----------

anhcos, kametoco, Luyến, Tuấn

----------


## Tuấn

Á .... à ... chiêu của bác Mr.L hay nha, để em copy.
Để từ từ em lên cái khung máy, roài cái bể nước, roài nhờ cả nhà tư vấn tiếp, bi chừ em mới hỉu sơ sơ vậy. Củm ơn cả nhà ... hì  :Smile:   :Smile:

----------


## Tuấn

Cả nhà xem giúp em cái kết cấu giàn thanh đỡ vật liệu ở bể nước máy cắt plasma như thế này có được không ạ :



Từ đáy bể lên đến đỉnh của hàng răng đỡ vật liệu cắt cao 130mm. Vật liệu em đang để 3-4 ly có mỏng quá không ạ ?

Em củm ơn

----------


## Mr.L

bể em nó hơi dơ a Tuẩn tham khảo thử ^^,  mấy nay chưa dọn bể

----------

Tuấn

----------


## Mr.L

thêm cái nữa cho toàn vẹn ^^

----------

Tuấn

----------


## Tuấn

Ui thanks cụ, cái U là cụ gấp rồi đặt luôn xuống đáy ạ ?
Cái thanh lượn sóng là cụ cứ nhét vào cái khe của U là xong đúng không ạ ?

Khoảng cách từ đỉnh lượn sóng đến đáy có cần cao không cụ ui ? bày cho em bắt chước với  :Smile: 

Em làm cái bể cắt plasma khè lão Nam CNC chơi, hình như lão này chưa có máy plasma thì phải ợ  :Smile:

----------

sirateo

----------


## Mr.L

@ A Nam là trùm plasma ấy ạ ^^

----------


## Mr.L

móc lên chụp chụp cho a Tuấn xong bị ông già cạo nhớt bắt làm sạch luôn T_T

----------

CKD, sirateo, Tuấn

----------

